# PO shot on MV stop



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

I hope I attached these correctly- these are pictures of a Cinncinatti PO who was shot with a .45. 1 round thru her cover, grazed her face at point blank range. Returned fire and hit the SH&^ bag. It was on a MV stop, driver had a warrant, while arresting him, the passenger popped up and fired. I will try to attach the cruiser cam video, but thats way 


over my headtupid:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2006)

That officer should play the lottery tonight.

Glad she's okay.


----------



## lokiluvr (Dec 30, 2004)

Wow,,, it's all I can say,,, WOW


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Cincinatti Officer Shot

CINCINNATI -- Cincinnati police believe they have arrested the gunman who shot one of their officers in the face early Wednesday morning.

Two officers were arresting Brian Colton in a car on Corinth Avenue for an outstanding warrant when the car's passenger, Dante Person, 18, got out and fired one shot from a .45-caliber pistol, hitting officer Christina Holtman.

The bullet went through her hat, shattered her glasses and caused a 2.5-inch gash in her cheek. Doctors removed a piece of shrapnel from Holtman's right eye late Wednesday morning.

Both officers fired four shots at Person, who ran away as Holtman's partner, Lauren Smith, called for assistance. Cincinnati Police Chief Tom Streicher said Person's gun jammed after firing the first shot. 

Officers blocked off streets around the Norwood Lateral and Paddock Road to help aid in the search for the gunman.

Person was found in the basement of a nearby home about two hours later and transported to an area hospital to be treated for a gunshot wound to the leg.

Streicher said that Person's femur was shattered and his aorta was severed. He was trying to bandage his leg when he was arrested.

Holtman, 36, was transported to University Hospital for treatment.

The intersection of Corinth Avenue and California Avenue was closed for much of the morning as crime scene investigators work to collect evidence.

It's the third time since December that a gunman has shot at a Cincinnati police officer.

An undercover officer suffered a bullet wound to his shoulder after a man opened fire on him and two other undercover officers in Over-the-Rhine on Dec. 2.

That suspect was arrested after he showed up at a Covington hospital with a gunshot wound to his stomach.

Detective Brian Trotta suffered a gunshot wound to his knee on Dec. 29 when 21-year-old Christopher Smith allegedly shot at him in Clifton Heights.

Smith was later caught hiding under a car on a nearby street, and he's been charged with two counts of attempted aggravated murder of a police officer.

Stay tuned to News 5 and ChannelCincinnati.com for the latest information as it becomes available.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

a few more minutes and that shitbird would have been dead...he's damn lucky for such a scumbag.


----------



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

SOT...thats always the way...dirt doesnt die


----------



## thelastsamurai (Jun 10, 2005)

I saw the cruiser video footage.. it is amazing. the bullet grazed her cheek.. Luckily it wasn't serious... and at least they caught that SOB


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

holy lucky to be alive batman! one the frogs we were working w/ in the box took a round from haji that entered between his kevlar & the right side of his head and "skirted" around the inside of the kevlar and came out the back left side. purely amazing when stuff like that happens.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Thank God she survived and it's a shame that scumbag did as well!!!

Always Stay Safe and Always look out for each other!!!!!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Tango said:


> SOT...thats always the way...dirt doesnt die


Perhaps every holding cell should have a sign that reads like this:

*D*umb* I*diotic *R*etarded* T*ool​"You are here because you are D.I.R.T. ​You keep coming back because you are D.I.R.T.​D.I.R.T.'s never die. ​We do not allow D.I.R.T. to die in the cell because then we would have to sweep it up. ​You should be happy that we refer to you as shitbag.​


----------

